
New Full stack JavaScript framework created - cgkrish
Full stack JavaScript framework built using famous open sources libraries Nodejs, Anjularjs, expressjs, and socket-io.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;nooljs.github.io&#x2F;nooljs&#x2F;
Easy to build complex data driven JavaScript applications with minimum coding.
Support multiple data connections suck as Ms-sql, MySQL, PostgreSQL, and Mondodb.
Real time framework build top of Express-js and Socket-io
The client side is powered by the Anjularjs. The layout can be build using the Anjularjs tags and elements.
Modularized layout to simplify the complex web pages.
Can be mixed both Express-js and Socket-io
======
Cozumel
How is it a framework? It just looks like a complete mash-up of existing
frameworks/libraries, what does this offer that the others don't?

------
oinp
By the way, it's AngularJS.

~~~
cgkrish
It supports the multiple databases. meanja and meteorjs are supported only
mongodb. Websocket and http-request(express) can be used in same time. It is
not new framework. It built top of the well defined frameworks( Anjularjs,
Socket-io, express, nodejs ).

